
Apple is taking away iPhone owners’ right to bear (emoji) arms - otoburb
http://qz.com/747769/apple-is-taking-away-iphone-owners-right-to-bear-emoji-arms/
======
sheraz
Jesus tap dancing Christ.

Now even emojis are politicized and infantelized.

Good to know that my apple products are "safe spaces" now.

